# What should my next rod be?



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I primarily fish redfish in Louisiana, but I know once I get out of school I'm going to want to go flats fishing. That being said, I want to try and get all of my rods in order over the next 2 years to prepare. I currently have a Sage TCX 8wt and a Sage Salt HD 10wt. What would your next rod be and why? I know I'll eventually want to have 6-12 but I'm not sure which one I want next.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

With an 8 and 10 you pretty well have our redfish covered (and those are fantastic rods by the way). If I had to pick which way to go next I would suggest a saltwater 6wt. They are a great rod for smaller reds and trout. The 12 is a very fish specific tool. Not going to use that rod for just any kind of general fishing. That's a tarpon stick or smaller bluewater stuff.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah I've been thinking about a 6wt for a little while, I know it would make a fun sheepy rod too. The only thing holding me back is I'm not sure if a 6wt would see any use on the flats. I'm thinking for a Bahamas trip I'd want 8-11wt, MAYBE 7-11wt. If I got an 11wt I could use that for Jackfishing too. Decisions decisions.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

When you say flats I am a bit confused. What you are going to fish for on the "flats" that you can't handle with a 8 and 10? Bonefish, permit, cudas, sharks? The only thing you are going to fish for on "flats" that the 8 and 10 aren't perfect for is tarpon. And unless you are chasing big tarpon a 10 wt is a fine rod for fish up to about 60#.

Yes an 11 would be great for tarpon and you can use it on jacks. But a 6wt is a much more useful rod on flats (sheepies, reds, bones on calm days).


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Okay yeah that all definitely makes sense. I guess the 6wt just jumped back to the top of the list. What's your personal favorite 6wt? I've heard a lot of people love the Sage One 6wt.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have an Xi3 and its my main freshwater trout rod. I love that thing. My buddy has a One and it flat rocks!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Okay great. I'll be looking for a Xi3 or One to pop up for sale.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...you need a 6wt...unless the wind is up, its way more fun to throw on the flats than an 8wt.

My Sage ONE 6wt is my favorite rod...ahead of my NRX 8wt...


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I keep hearing the Sage ONE being everyone's favorite 6wt. Im thinking that'll be the my next purchase.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I love my 6wt method. Prefer it over the one in the salt. in freshwater I reach for the one. 
You might also consider a 7... just sayin


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

H2 8wt is the rod I keep coming back to. It's been my go to redfish stick and now that it's in a 1 piece it never leaves the boat. Great bonefish rod that can handle some wind, although you will need to switch lines when moving from redfish to bonefish. I do find it to be a little unforgiving when casting a heavy redfish type line so but it's damn nice when you can stay composed. 

What are 6wt One's selling for now that they have been discontinued?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> What are 6wt One's selling for now that they have been discontinued?


Last one I saw sell on here went for $350.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jamie said:


> You might also consider a 7... just sayin


I've been thinking about a 7wt NRX too.. Man I need to win the lottery.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

7wt method - my favorite flats rod.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Did you cast the newish Recon 9ft 6wt? That's a fun rod. I didn't like it in a 9'6" but the 9 footer is really nice. The taper feels similar to the helios. 

The Scott Tidal comes in a 9' 6wt also. If it's anything like their 8wt I bet it would make great redfish rod and light bonefish on a calm day.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

lsunoe said:


> I've been thinking about a 7wt NRX too.. Man I need to win the lottery.


If you like your TCX and Salt then be sure to cast the NRX7 before you buy one. I was all set to get that rod. Cast it and did not like it one bit. I liked the NRX 8 ok but didn't like the 7 at all. Limp noodle.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah I know to go spend some time in the shop casting some rods. I really liked my buddies 7wt Meridian so that's another one to consider too.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I wouldn't get a 7wt next. Its not that much different than an 8. Now there is nothing wrong with a 7 but since you have an 8 I'd go with the 6.

Generally speaking it makes sense to do the 6, 8, 10 or 5, 7, 9 thing. Of course what's really the best approach is to have a 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, and 16s. And certainly at least one backup for each.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

That's definitely my plan haha. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I enjoy my 0,2,3,3,4,5,5,6,6,6,7,8,9,10,11. 
Love and use em all.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

heh...5, 6 (x2), 8 (x2), and 12 (pooooon)

I really kinda want a 10 for cobia season around here...maybe one of those Echo rods...


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm gonna snag a cobia on the 10 soon.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

You can flats fish with the gear you have right now.
7-8 wt for bones
10 for Permit
Maybe wt up for Tarpon or down to play smaller bonefish. Depends on what your wanting to do. Those rods will transition well for flats fishing. All I ever take is my 8wt for bonefish. May want to bring two lines. One for light wind (bonefish taper) and one for heavy wind (shorter heavier head). I'm not an incredible caster so my flaws are my biggest limit, not my gear. Practice 2x as much as you think and keep it simple. Just my 2 cents.

Gink and Gasoline has alot of good articles on flats fishing and how to prepare.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> ...the best approach is to have a 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, and 16s. And certainly at least one backup for each.


I told my wife the very same thing, I have 7,8,9 and obviously need more rods and reels that I don't have time to use but from her body language I'm guessing she did not agree


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jboriol said:


> I told my wife the very same thing, I have 7,8,9 and obviously need more rods and reels that I don't have time to use but from her body language I'm guessing she did not agree


When buying gear I have found it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

el9surf said:


> When buying gear I have found it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


Pro Tip: I've started buying my wife (or daughters) something girly when I come back from the fly shop. An offering of sorts to smooth entry into the house and distract them.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Find a thomas&thomas dealer and go try the Exocett. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Get a 4-5 weight for bluegill and stuff. Or get a good 4 peice travel rod to keep in your vehicle. It's nice to always have a rod handy when you have a chance. 

Canals , settlement basins and stuff like that can offer a good diversion .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I read this thread and if your in LA you might go out to an oil rig for tuna. Yea 6 wt. may work but I'd go big considering what you already have


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Pro Tip: I've started buying my wife (or daughters) something girly when I come back from the fly shop. An offering of sorts to smooth entry into the house and distract them.


LOL Good one!

I have this method whereas, when I come home, I quickly stash it in the garage somewhere and leave it there for a day or so. The small stuff then get's smuggled into the house and thrown into the tying desk where it just blends in with the other "stuff" that all looks like a blurr to her. Of course, it's a roll top desk, so I just close it up and all for a "cooling off" period. Then that just gets blended into the mix and she doesn't know the differ. Receipts are mysterious lost in the circular file storage bin.... and well, that's that!

Big stuff? Rods, reels, etc... Well, it requires a longer "cooling off" period and then just get's shuffled into the deck likes it's been there for a while.

She does the same thing to me. She'll be wearing a new dress or something new or something she wanted for the house. So I' notice and mention... "you just get that?" and she casually answers with a turn of the head and a hand wave... _"what that ole thing? Oh I got that months ago, do you remember me tellin you?" _

She know's I can't get concern cause I'm just as bad! 

Ah yes, the games we play!

Lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> I've been thinking about a 7wt NRX too.. Man I need to win the lottery.


The NRX is too fast for the 7wt, IMO. I fished an 8wt NRX and thought it was too stiff for reds, so I changed it out. I fish a 7 wt Scott Tidal that has a more progressive flex.

My favorite rod is my 6 wt Winston BIImx. Progressive flex, but still fast. It's my go to bonefish rod if the winds cooperate and I love throwing it for reds. The BIII Plus is a good choice too. Go throw them, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

I would recommend a 7wt TFO Mangrove. This rod is my go to carp rod and would serve as a quite a capable bonefish/redfish rod on the flats too. This rod has held up to 20lb carp pulling me around on a paddle board.


----------

